# Celebrity Crushes



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

The title is self explanatory but to elaborate...my wife has celebrity crushes on many different guys - Hugh Jackman Chris Pine Tom Hardy and so on. But recently she has been swooning over Chris Hemsworth and Jason Momoa and it bothers me because they’re impossibly attractive. I mean seriously...I’m 100% straight but even I kind of want to hookup with them lol No one is as attractive as they are and that Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder BS isn’t very believable when you see their abs lol

The whole celebrity crush thing I’ve never understood myself and I don’t care that my wife is attracted to other men. My problem is her finding other men MORE attractive than me. And when you see most women’s reactions to guys like these....normal guys like myself don’t get that reaction so there’s no debate how they really feel, they’re just not going to make it too obvious or come right out and say it because you’re not supposed to do that sort of thing in a relationship/marriage. 

My problem is that this has completely taken my desire away to have sex with my wife. We have had sex once in 5 months and it sucked. I couldn’t get into it....

I know being attracted to someone else doesn’t mean she’s not attracted to me but she is definitely more attracted to other men than me and it make sex feel patronizing. And I’m tired of the response that “it’s not reality, I’m never going to meet them “ that response implies that if you could meet them, you would be with them so since you can’t....I’m good enough 

Honestly, our marriage works on so many levels, how to run a home, raise a family, handle money, similar interests and sense of humor etc etc but....when it comes to the physical part of our relationship...I don’t see that working anymore.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! It’s really sad that her crushes are affecting your desire for her. Is the lack of sex ok with her too? I’m confused by that part. Does she know the reason you don’t want sex with her now is because of these crushes?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

You realize this has nothing to do with your wife, and everything to do with you, right?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

These kinds of crushes are normal, you are making way too much of this. Do you not have a single celeb crush?? We ALL do!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

You need some help for yourself chief. This is a bizarre hangup to be so affected by.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife has also told me she thinks Chris Pike and Tom Hardy are very handsome....
... and Richard Gere and Tom Cruise and others.

You know what? They are. So what?

If she's not constantly gushing over them while telling you you're inferior, or if she's not ignoring you while watching the Star Trek reboot for the fifteenth time, this sounds like perfectly normal, healthy, non-threatening behavior. 

Do you keep yourself fit? Are you romantic? Do you ever look at porn and does that make you think your wife less attractive? Things to think about.

Be happy she has a few normal celebrity crushes rather than crushes on the guy next door or her boss or the plumber or the FedEx delivery guy or.....


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is a thread that keeps popping up on tam.
I had a conversation with my then girlfriend,now wife one night.
Her.Which celebrity do you find attractive?
Me.Charlize Theron.
Me.What about you?
Her.George Michael.
Me.He’s gay,and dead.
Her.So?
Me.........


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

How old are to you both?
How long have you been married?
How old are your kids?
Are you both in good shape?

The big question: What is the real reason you guys have only had sex once in FIVE MONTHS?? If your not having it with each other....what else is going on?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

You guys have had sex once in 5 months, and you are worried about a celeb crush? What is the real issue that is stopping sex? Does she seem just fine with this, because if yes, there might be someone else delivering for her in this area. What about you? Sounds like the kind of nonsense nitpicking that someone does when they have their eyes elsewhere. 

Or are you just that insecure? Lots of potential issues, celebrity crush not being one of them.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You guys have had sex once in 5 months, and you are worried about a celeb crush? What is the real issue that is stopping sex? Does she seem just fine with this, because if yes, there might be someone else delivering for her in this area. What about you? Sounds like the kind of nonsense nitpicking that someone does when they have their eyes elsewhere.
> 
> Or are you just that insecure? Lots of potential issues, celebrity crush not being one of them.


Welcome back Dude. Hope you had a good break and Blessed Christmas.

Besides, Jason Momoa is mine--since he likes older women.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, I’m in great shape actually and truth be told my wife gets asked how she landed me frequently...to the point that she has felt insecure in the past because so many girlfriends of hers ask about me. 

We’re in our mid 30’s with 2 kids - 9 and 5. 

My wife and I have been crazy busy lately and there’s been a lot of sickness going through our house and we’ve been very tired....so legitimate reasons that happen to most couples but to be honest we’ve had good opportunities to have sex but we just don’t. I don’t feel like making a move honestly.

And it’s more than just finding a celebrity attractive...She will look up pics and videos online on her phone at night and completely ignore me if I talk to her because she’s so into Thor and Aquaman at the moment. She has a stronger reaction to them than she ever has to me.

As far as romance? No I’m not romantic and neither is my wife. She hates cheesy romantic stuff and honestly...she watches porn more than me. She’s not into romance at all and has always been that way...she makes fun of people who are romantic actually. 

My issue not hers....yes I agree that’s true. But how do you just bury these emotions so they’re not an issue anymore. Because honestly I can’t even masturbate anymore because of this. Everything sexual just seems so ....pointless now


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> This is a thread that keeps popping up on tam.
> I had a conversation with my then girlfriend,now wife one night.
> Her.Which celebrity do you find attractive?
> Me.Charlize Theron.
> ...


George was very good looking and what an incredible voice....listening to A Different Corner as we speak.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

sunsetmist said:


> Welcome back Dude. Hope you had a good break and Blessed Christmas.
> 
> Besides, Jason Momoa is mine--since he likes older women.


Ty, yes christmas was a blast! Hope yours was good as well. 

Also, how do you know Jason isn't mine?


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

To add to my previous post, I have considered separating just because this feels like me and my wife just aren’t compatible anymore. Like we want different things. And to be honest she wants sex and I don’t and that’s just no way to live. It’s not fair to her. She’s missing something that I can’t give her


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I have anti-celebrity repulses, I really can't imagine being with some lady who is desired by everyone, or dealing with the hangers on in their lives who are trying to constantly get close. I think I would feel like that construction worker who married Elizabeth Taylor.

However as some poster mentioned Charlize Theron I can't imagine not saying yes to her.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m not into celebrities either, never understood it. Always seemed immature to me. To be like thise screaming girls you see in old videos of The Beatles...that’s the impression I get when someone says they like a celebrity. ...a screaming idiot.

It actually made my wife angry a little when she asked who my celebrity crushes were and I said I didn’t have any.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

FMLuder1013 said:


> And it’s more than just finding a celebrity attractive...She will look up pics and videos online on her phone at night and completely ignore me if I talk to her because she’s so into Thor and Aquaman at the moment. She has a stronger reaction to them than she ever has to me.


This is still not the issue you are making it out to be. Its fantasy, plain and simple. You are doing yourself no favors by becoming weak and allowing her to see this affect you. You say she looks at porn too, how is THAT not a bigger issue for you than some hunky celebrities? And her looking up pics and videos of celebrities she is never going to even meet is a million times better than her doing the same thing with your neighbor down the road, or her coworker, or your best friend, etc!




FMLuder1013 said:


> My issue not hers....yes I agree that’s true. But how do you just bury these emotions so they’re not an issue anymore. Because honestly I can’t even masturbate anymore because of this. Everything sexual just seems so ....pointless now


You sound completely insecure. And that does not bode well for your wife's attraction to you, not at all. Nothing is less attractive than an insecure man. You know, ANY woman that you would develop a relationship with would have some kind of celebrity crush, right??


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

FMLuder1013 said:


> Yes, I’m in great shape actually and truth be told my wife gets asked how she landed me frequently...to the point that she has felt insecure in the past because so many girlfriends of hers ask about me.
> 
> We’re in our mid 30’s with 2 kids - 9 and 5.
> 
> ...


Christ, if you want to jump her bones then just act, and do so.

Like has been said by othet more greatly experienced forumites than I; you're too much in your head and there are other relationship issues that are more likely the real problem. 

PS this isn't meant to be harsh but to suggest that you have to make a decision for yourself; as in what's going on, why really do you not want to have sex?

Now kind words are this can pass, if you act. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

PigglyWiggly said:


> George was very good looking and what an incredible voice....listening to A Different Corner as we speak.


I agree George had a great voice and he wrote some terrific songs.He also was very generous to many charitable causes which he never sought publicity for.
It was a great pity he could never come to terms with being gay, and this contributed to his frequent drug use I’m sure.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Everybody has "celebrity crushes".

Very, very, very few don't understand it's not a real thing.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

FMLuder1013 said:


> I’m not into celebrities either, never understood it. Always seemed immature to me. To be like thise screaming girls you see in old videos of The Beatles...that’s the impression I get when someone says they like a celebrity. ...a screaming idiot.
> 
> It actually made my wife angry a little when she asked who my celebrity crushes were and I said I didn’t have any.


Is there any woman in the world who you are sexually attracted to.I’m not being funny here because if there isn’t then you could be facing problems a lot more serious than your wife drooling over some actor or other.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Honestly, it’s me....I don’t want to have sex with her. It feels embarrassing 

And the part that bugs me is if I was behaving like her, it would be completely unacceptable. 

My feelings can be summed up simply...if she wants to blatantly ignore me to swoon over other guys and I’m just supposed to shut up about it and get over it, then what’s the point of communicating how I feel about anything? What am I allowed to have a problem with and what am I not allowed to have a problem with? If I try to express how I feel and that makes me unattractive, why wouldn’t I just not express myself at all?

If I’m being honest I don’t follow the logic of this line of reasoning that in a marriage that only certain emotions are acceptable, otherwise the wife loses interest. Honestly, it’s very distancing and makes me feel like I can’t talk about what’s on my mind.

Maybe I shouldn’t be married because I’m not buying into any of this rationale


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Ty, yes christmas was a blast! Hope yours was good as well.
> 
> Also, how do you know Jason isn't mine?


Has he been lyin' to me?? Better not if he knows what's good for him!


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

I am attracted to lots of women but not preoccupied with them and I don’t lose my mind because some woman is beautiful. Again it’s not about being attracted to someone else, the problem is clearly being MORE attracted to someone else

And I’m so sick of the never going to happen in real life excuse...that just implies that you want to but just aren’t going to have the chance


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I feel like one of two things is happening here. 

1) you are developing feelings for someone else and are now picking any and everything you can think of to tell yourself your wife and you aren't any good together anymore.

2) and here I think is more likely. You are having ED or some sort of performance issue. You are embarrassed by it. Yet instead of looking at what you can do to fix the issue, you are blaming her for issues that have really nothing to do with her. 

I could be wrong, wouldnt be the first time. I just don't see what else could be the real issue.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

FMLuder1013 said:


> To add to my previous post, I have considered separating just because this feels like me and my wife just aren’t compatible anymore. Like we want different things. And to be honest she wants sex and I don’t and that’s just no way to live. It’s not fair to her. She’s missing something that I can’t give her


In light of what you described after your first post, I would say I agree with you. She is living too deeply in lala land. You can't have a relationship with someone like that. This is the same land many others fall into when they are "hooked" on online games, porn, social media...and if there is that sexual fantasy element to them or if there's an EA potential, then POOF the marriage has no foundation any more because one of the partners is far more interested in something else.

Please do consider a separation and counseling, together or with her.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

OP, I'm thinking that there are serious underlying anger and resentment issues here. You sound almost jealous. I do not know the degree of her 'crush', but you seem to feel slighted--in time and affection. MC recommended to smooth out misunderstandings here. If y'all spend as much time working for the marriage as it sounds like you do complaining, things should improve.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeah, I was thinking of just ignoring the issue with the celebrity stuff and trying to communicate with her but I’m not really sure what to say?

Just tell her I’m insecure? Based on everything I have read on here that’s a big no-no 

So I’m not really sure what to say to her.... I will have to think of something by dinner time lol


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

FMLuder1013 said:


> I am attracted to lots of women but not preoccupied with them and I don’t lose my mind because some woman is beautiful. Again it’s not about being attracted to someone else, the problem is clearly being MORE attracted to someone else
> 
> And I’m so sick of the never going to happen in real life excuse...that just implies that you want to but just aren’t going to have the chance


I really think your should look into some counseling before doing anything. It sounds like you have some kind of issue going on. I can understand being bothered if she is going on and on about some random celebrity, but your response is so extreme it seems you're not being rational about it. 

Does your wife find Chris Hemsworth more attractive than you, on a purely physical basis, yes she does. If we asked all then guys here if they think their wives or girlfriends would also find him more attractive, well yes they probably would. Does that act bother me in any way, of course not, i'm not blind I see what he looks like. But not wanting to have sex with your wife because of this is a clear sign of broader issues for you. Maybe she's watching porn and masturbating more than you because you're not having sex with her. You have considered that haven't you? 

Really the best advice I can give you is to get some professional help to drill down on whats really going on here, unless the Dude is right.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

sunsetmist said:


> OP, I'm thinking that there are serious underlying anger and resentment issues here. You sound almost jealous. I do not know the degree of her 'crush', but you seem to feel slighted--in time and affection. MC recommended to smooth out misunderstandings here. If y'all spend as much time working for the marriage as it sounds like you do complaining, things should improve.


It really sounds like his wife has checked out though. If she’s laying in bed for hours looking up video and pics of just her crush...to me that would be the same as a husband obsessed with some celebrity and looking up videos of her for hours at a time day after day. I mean, what spouse wouldn’t be offended by this if it was literally a day after day occurrence? He is describing a teen aged girl crush and behaviors. It’s not cool wife behavior by any means. We don’t seem to be talking about just an average healthy wife with a celeb crush. She sounds totally bonkers about it to me.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> These kinds of crushes are normal, you are making way too much of this. Do you not have a single celeb crush?? We ALL do!


Eh, not everyone. I've seen this topic before and have talked about it with friends, family, and on other forums. Turns out, there are an awful lot of people who think certain celebrities are aesthetically appealing, but don't have anything resembling a "crush" on them. Maybe it's a case of birds flocking together, but I'd guesstimate maybe 30% of the people I've talked with about the celebrity crush topic admit to having a celebrity or few they've "crushed on".

Personally, I'm not impressed by celebrity. In my mind, an internationally famous actor and a skilled carpenter are completely equal in my esteem. They're both people who practice a craft and are very skilled at their chosen craft. The end. Honestly, I'd probably be more impressed and likely to gush over the carpenter. I've seen a lot of talented actors come and go, far fewer skilled carpenters. Besides, I couldn't imagine thinking I have a crush on someone I have never met, never been in the same room with to gauge chemistry, and don't actually know.
@FMLuder1013 

It sounds like you and your wife have disconnected. It's not strange that you no longer want to have sex with someone who appears to have little to no sexual interest in you and with whom you have no connection. That's actually quite common among both men and women.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> It really sounds like his wife has checked out though. If she’s laying in bed for hours looking up video and pics of just her crush...to me that would be the same as a husband obsessed with some celebrity and looking up videos of her for hours at a time day after day. I mean, what spouse wouldn’t be offended by this if it was literally a day after day occurrence? He is describing a teen aged girl crush and behaviors. It’s not cool wife behavior by any means. We don’t seem to be talking about just an average healthy wife with a celeb crush. She sounds totally bonkers about it to me.


She doesn’t get any affection or validation from her husband and she certainly doesn’t get any sex.
Is it surprising she would seek it in any other way she could?
At least she isn’t physically cheating on him.
Yet.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > It really sounds like his wife has checked out though. If she’s laying in bed for hours looking up video and pics of just her crush...to me that would be the same as a husband obsessed with some celebrity and looking up videos of her for hours at a time day after day. I mean, what spouse wouldn’t be offended by this if it was literally a day after day occurrence? He is describing a teen aged girl crush and behaviors. It’s not cool wife behavior by any means. We don’t seem to be talking about just an average healthy wife with a celeb crush. She sounds totally bonkers about it to me.
> ...


I would agree if I knew if the chicken or egg came first.

OP, what else is going on? What has your sex life been historically? Did you sexually neglect her before the mad crush thing?


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

3Xnocharm said:


> These kinds of crushes are normal, you are making way too much of this. Do you not have a single celeb crush?? We ALL do!


No. Why the hell would I care about a literal stranger?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> No. Why the hell would I care about a literal stranger?


You’re not meant to care about them.
You only want to **** them.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Personally, I'm not impressed by celebrity. ... Besides, *I couldn't imagine thinking I have a crush on someone I have never met*, never been in the same room with to gauge chemistry, and don't actually know.


 This was what I was thinking. How can you have a "crush" on someone you have never met and know nothing of their character besides "make-believe". IMHO celebrities (especially their opinions) are way overrated. Why should I care what someone who pretends for a living thinks about real-life events?
Besides, like they say, "Someone, somewhere is sick of their **** too."

p.s. Make-up artists and CG can make anything look good.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rubix Cubed said:


> This was what I was thinking. How can you have a "crush" on someone you have never met and know nothing of their character besides "make-believe". IMHO celebrities (especially their opinions) are way overrated. Why should I care what someone who pretends for a living thinks about real-life events?
> Besides, like they say, "Someone, somewhere is sick of their **** too."
> 
> *p.s. Make-up artists and CG can make anything look good.*


Since he was the subject of the OMs wife's "crush" I did sit next to Hemsworth at a restaurant in Santa Monica once. He actually is that good looking in real life. And he has that damn Australian accent. Though my wife seemed more impressed by how he was very nice to the kids who came up and asked for autographs and pictures, and even did some Thor lines for them. Good dude.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

The best way to deal with celebrity crushes is to be a celebrity yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

TAMAT said:


> I have anti-celebrity repulses, I really can't imagine being with some lady who is desired by everyone, or dealing with the hangers on in their lives who are trying to constantly get close. I think I would feel like that construction worker who married Elizabeth Taylor.
> 
> However as some poster mentioned Charlize Theron I can't imagine not saying yes to her.


Hey I had the hots for Mouseketter Annette and then there was Gigit (Sally Field)! Nothing wrong with a little celebrity Crush. I mean what man (especially of my age) would not want some quality time with Nina Hartley?


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

So had a talk with the wife tonight and it was actually pretty good. We agreed that we needed to spend more time together and reconnect with one another. 

I did bring up the celebrity thing and I told her that I knew it was ridiculous but I just had to get my feelings off my chest and she said she thought it was cute that I felt that way but that she didn’t spend as much time on her phone looking at any of those guys. She said she usually just wants to space out after a stressful day and watch stupid videos on YouTube or something like that. She said she checks those guys out but not that much and she enjoys an attractive guy but after a minute or two of looking at them it gets boring checking out guys. Not sure if I believe that but ok.....

We agreed to go to counseling together, I had already decided to go by myself so I already scheduled to see one tomorrow regardless but I’m glad she’s going. 

As far as the sex things....we agreed that we should not worry about sex for now and just concentrate on sort of hitting the reset button on our relationship- go out on dates spend each night talking or doing something like cook dinner together go for a walk or something like that and eventually sex will come but for right now we agreed sex is too stressful and would be bad for us.

So this should be interesting...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> This was what I was thinking. How can you have a "crush" on someone you have never met and know nothing of their character besides "make-believe". IMHO celebrities (especially their opinions) are way overrated. Why should I care what someone who pretends for a living thinks about real-life events?
> Besides, like they say, "Someone, somewhere is sick of their **** too."
> 
> p.s. Make-up artists and CG can make anything look good.


Your point about makeup artists struck a cord with me.
When I was younger I lived in NY and a some of my friends were involved in the fashion industry.I got to know a lot of young wannabe models and designers and a lot of them stayed in my apt for a few days at a time,my roommate was a great believer in helping people get a kickstart in life so when someone managed to get a show together they would always have somewhere to stay in the village.Me being the generous man that I am didn’t mind the fact that half a dozen gorgeous girls would be sleeping everywhere in my home.And they didn’t eat much lol.
Some of these girls were stunning looking but most of them weren’t.When you seen them in the morning in a T-shirt and shorts,no makeup and hair all over the place it would then be amazing to see them dressed to the nines,perfect hair and makeup,strutting along the catwalk.It was like a completely different person.They all had the long legs and perfect figure though.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I have not got a TV and have not had one for 11 years.

Before we had children there were times when we would come home and just sit watching TV and not communicate. Now we do talk a lot and it is a lot better.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Your point about makeup artists struck a cord with me.
> 
> Some of these girls were stunning looking but most of them weren’t.When you seen them in the morning in a T-shirt and shorts,no makeup and hair all over the place it would then be amazing to see them dressed to the nines,perfect hair and makeup,strutting along the catwalk.It was like a completely different person.They all had the long legs and perfect figure though.


 A google image search of just about any celebrity you might think is great looking with "without make-up" after it will affirm your above quote. There are some exceptions of course, but most of it is Hollywood magic.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I got to meet Christy Brinkley while filming National Lampoon's Vacation. I was 19. She was pretty, no doubt about it, but I was unmoved. My colleague stammered like a drunken stutterer on qualuudes. I wanted to know where Chevy Chase was.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> Hey I had the hots for Mouseketter Annette and then there was Gigit (Sally Field)! Nothing wrong with a little celebrity Crush. I mean what man (especially of my age) would not want some quality time with Nina Hartley?


Nina Hartley!!!?????

EEEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!

A flame-thrower to the groin couldn't begin to clear up the STD's.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> I agree George had a great voice and he wrote some terrific songs.He also was very generous to many charitable causes which he never sought publicity for.
> It was a great pity he could never come to terms with being gay, and this contributed to his frequent drug use I’m sure.


George seemed pretty comfortable with his homosexuality. The loss of his partner seemed to do more harm to him than anything else in my opinion. As far as his drug use, I think he just enjoyed sex and drugs. I have that same failing myself


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Your wife can have both Momosa and Hemsworth; their lips are way too small. But you're right there with your wife in person, why don't you just take the phone or tablet out of her hands and pound her brains out. I bet she would LOVE that move.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Do I see a red flag here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FMLuder1013 said:


> I’m not into celebrities either, never understood it. Always seemed immature to me. To be like thise screaming girls you see in old videos of The Beatles...that’s the impression I get when someone says they like a celebrity. ...a screaming idiot.
> 
> It actually made my wife angry a little when she asked who my celebrity crushes were and I said I didn’t have any.


You can borrow my celebrity crushes if you like. Tell your wife they are yours:-

Ruby Wax is one of them. She is so damn hot! :smthumbup:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> You can borrow my celebrity crushes if you like. Tell your wife they are yours:-
> 
> Ruby Wax is one of them. She is so damn hot! :smthumbup:


Looks a lot Vicki Lawrence (who herself sometimes made the Carol Burnett show more interesting back in the day)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Looks a lot Vicki Lawrence (who herself sometimes made the Carol Burnett show more interesting back in the day)


Wow! You are right! I'd not made that link before.

Ruby is originally from Chicago where her dad was a sausage maker.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

This thread has not aged well...

Long story short, you should worry about celebrity crushes because my wife slept with a minor celebrity and now our marriage is over....so there lol


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you filed for divorce? Separated?


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh no! That’s terrible. I’m sorry that happened to you.
How are you holding up?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FMLuder1013 said:


> This thread has not aged well...
> 
> Long story short, you should worry about celebrity crushes because my wife slept with a minor celebrity and now our marriage is over....so there lol


I don't have any popcorn but I am munching chips...

Go on! Give us the dirt!

I'm having a hard time with understanding this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FMLuder1013 said:


> This thread has not aged well...
> 
> Long story short, you should worry about celebrity crushes because my wife slept with a minor celebrity and now our marriage is over....so there lol


Damn.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> She doesn’t get any affection or validation from her husband and she certainly doesn’t get any sex.
> Is it surprising she would seek it in any other way she could?
> At least she isn’t physically cheating on him.
> Yet.


I told you this last month.^^^^
The celebrities your wife was crushing on back then were A listers,movie stars etc not the minor league guy who she slept with and remember,her friends covered up for her and lied to you.
She wanted sex and it wasn’t forthcoming from you so she went elsewhere.
Cheating is never right but you can’t say you were caught blindsided,you knew she was horny but you did nothing about it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry Andy I have to disagree with you on this one. His wife is a POS. She wants to abandon her children and not be a mom or married anymore. She wants to go out and live the wild single life finding all the C she can bounce on (read his other thread).


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

FMLuder1013 said:


> This thread has not aged well...
> 
> Long story short, you should worry about celebrity crushes because my wife slept with a minor celebrity and now our marriage is over....so there lol


 Sorry to hear this man. You will be FAR better off without her.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Divorce.

Good riddance to bad rubbish!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> These kinds of crushes are normal, you are making way too much of this. Do you not have a single celeb crush?? We ALL do!


I don't.


----------



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nobodyspecial...I love your elaborate responses lol

I’m surprised by that actually. I can’t remember from your responses in the past but I thought you were F, maybe I’m wrong. But if you’re a woman I am truly surprised.

Women go NUTS over male celebrities, I hear it a lot around the workplace and in my personal life. The only thing I ever hear about husbands/boyfriends is how disappointing they are apparently lol


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

FMLuder1013 said:


> Nobodyspecial...I love your elaborate responses lol
> 
> I’m surprised by that actually. I can’t remember from your responses in the past but I thought you were F, maybe I’m wrong. But if you’re a woman I am truly surprised.
> 
> Women go NUTS over male celebrities, I hear it a lot around the workplace and in my personal life. The only thing I ever hear about husbands/boyfriends is how disappointing they are apparently lol


I would roll my eyes over a grown would who went "nuts" over male celebrities. Many of us left that behind with Donny Osmond and his purple socks. (Dating myself.) 

Maybe they are all attached to disappointing husbands and boyfriends? Or they are immature? Pick one. My point is that not everyone gets into celebrity fantasy land. I have never once heard anyone get "nuts" over one, though we joke about my being into Matt Damon, but that is only because of the hysterical Sarah Silverman song.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

FMLuder1013 said:


> Nobodyspecial...I love your elaborate responses lol
> 
> I’m surprised by that actually. I can’t remember from your responses in the past but I thought you were F, maybe I’m wrong. But if you’re a woman I am truly surprised.
> 
> Women go NUTS over male celebrities, I hear it a lot around the workplace and in my personal life. The only thing I ever hear about husbands/boyfriends is how disappointing they are apparently lol



I'm really starting to think you need better quality friends. 

I am a woman. I have never in my entire life, even as a tween and teen, gone NUTS over a male (or female for that matter) celebrity. Nor have I seen this behavior from any of my girlfriends during our adult lifetimes. Do I think "wow, he's hot" or "damn, I wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating crackers" about some from time to time? Yep. Sometimes I'll even say it out loud to my girlfriends or my mom or my SO. But there really _is_ a difference between thinking and saying an actor or other famous person is hot/sexy/attractive in a lighthearted way, and behaving like a shrieking teen every time their photo pops up or their name is mentioned. I'm not sure if you're not understanding that difference due to your own bias and experiences or if you just really, _really_, need to start hanging out with better quality people.


----------

